# Interesting comparison of Dust Deputy vs. Thein baffle



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

This article compares a Dust Deputy with a homemade Thein baffle, paired with a shop vac. The author tests both fine particle removal and suction loss, using spices for visibility and nice aromas. It's an interesting experiment. If I can ever carve out out of a bit of time I would like to try this with a larger dust collector.

https://familyweb.us/TinkerT/default.asp?Post=177-Dust_Collection_and_Suction_Comparison_with_a_Shop_Vacuum

More discussion, questions, and answers here:

https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/threads/dust-deputy-vs-bucket-lid-vs-thein-vs-my-version-dust-collection-and-suction-tests.148626/


----------



## Ross1985 (Nov 1, 2020)

very interesting


----------

